# MAX UPHOLSTERY in Riverside California



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

1957 Chevy COUCH!!!!


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks Good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Jan 31 2008, 08:28 AM~9830624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I want something like that .......


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 THATS SOME FIRME AZZ WORK * MAX UPHOLSTERY * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP THEM WORK PIKZ COMIN :biggrin:


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

1948 Dodge White Leather Interior


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

1958 Chevy Station Wagon Vinyl and tweed combination.


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

LIKE IVE BEEN TELLING PEOPLE ON THIS SITE THERE'S NO WORK YOU CANT DO CUSTO OR O.GEE . ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

work looks NICEEEEEEEEEEEE.might take him my bike seat


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

1950 Chevy 4 Door Cloth and Vinyl Combo


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

looks really good!


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 5 2008, 06:11 AM~9868373
> *looks really good!
> *


Thanks a lot homie! Keep lowriding!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

1965 Buick Riviera Tan Leather


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh Shit, what's up Max!!! this is Dwayne, I worked with you and your pops for a min in Riverside years back, helped alittle with alberts car(taste of wine) pull up the old pics you'll remember, what's good homie


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

man thats come clean work when i get to that road ill give you a call like next month  TTT


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Feb 6 2008, 11:23 AM~9878014
> *Oh Shit, what's up Max!!! this is Dwayne, I worked with you and your pops for a min in Riverside years back, helped alittle with alberts car(taste of wine) pull up the old pics you'll  remember, what's good homie
> *


What up Dwayne!! That was back on Main St. You still got the VW?


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

your dad let me drive my first lowrider. the blue caddy we did work on. after that it was over for little cars I got a 96 fleetwoodim working on now, and I live in Atlanta. not a lot of car but we still ride. nice work on the cars homie. I still got my skills too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

1934 Ford Coupe :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Feb 6 2008, 11:53 AM~9876800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam i like that back seat


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Feb 3 2008, 07:30 AM~9853978
> *work looks NICEEEEEEEEEEEE.might take him my bike seat
> *


Heres a bike seat I have to wrap. The guy brought me the fender so I could match the colors. He wants something to match the paint job.







Heres the fender.







I'll pst pictures of the seat when Im done. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Feb 6 2008, 08:53 AM~9876800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE WORK... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

1946 Ford :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Feb 14 2008, 10:25 PM~9946387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks comfy.


----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE (Feb 14, 2008)

SOME NICE WERK


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dantheman (Nov 19, 2007)

say, bro it looks like you got it going on .. some clean work .I'm down here in austin tx. (atx) business just was'nt jumpin too much .


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

1946Chevy Fleetline


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

what are the prices like? :dunno:


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 24 2008, 08:57 AM~10017168
> *what are the prices like? :dunno:
> *


Depends on what you want! Give me a call and we can talk about it! :cheesy:


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 306caddy (Oct 10, 2003)

damn, all those interiors look on point!
good stuff, and i'm looking forward to see what you do with that bike seat.


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)




----------

